# informative web site



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Couldnt sleep and was surfing.I came across this site and it has alot of info.I know there are alot of new people that have questions and alot of these are answered here.
Internet Armory: gun lore for the firearms enthusiast


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

WOW!! Great find!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------

